# help me help her



## buster1976 (Aug 28, 2014)

HI I need a little help . First off I Love my wife with all my heart and would never intentionally hurt her . This has gotten worse over the past 2 years . We been together 5 yrs . Ok for starters she is insanely jealous, now ive seen jealous people before but NOTHIN like this. I have never gave her any reason to be jealous
I go out of my way not too. This has progressed into her being obsessed with trying to catch me doing something to far fetched out of this world possibility's she comes up with saying she knows that's what im doing, the only time we aren't together is when im at work and I come straight home. I know people can find time to cheat if that's what they want to do. But she thinks that I have women stashed at work that are dyeing to have sex with me. Now were separated because im a cheater . well that's a start lets see what happens


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

You're separated because your wife believes your cheating.. but you're not?

Either you're lying or she's got serious mental issues. 

Or possibly both but probably not both.


----------



## ladymisato (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your difficulties. Often women don't worry when they should and do when they shouldn't, that's the nature of deception.

However, from your description, it really sounds to me like she is experiencing some sort of mental breakdown or schizophrenia. If that is so, she needs professional help.

What you are describing does not sound like simple extreme jealousy.


----------



## OptimisticPessimist (Jul 26, 2010)

A person who is constantly worried about cheating often does so because they have cheated- may not be the case, but be forewarned. 

Insanely jealous is the sign of an inferiority complex. Also, women use all kinds of sh*t tests to see if they can shame you, control you, degrade you, etc- to see if you stand up for yourself.

My response would be something like this: 

"I have never cheated on you or anyone else (only say the latter if you havent, which in my case I havent). You are assuming things without justification or probable cause. I will not allow myself to be continually accused of such behavior.

If you want us to be a couple, then you need to hold your insecurity in check and trust in me. If you cant do that, I think its best we break it off."

I would then see how she reacts. You must draw a line and be confident.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What evidence does she have to prove that you are cheating?


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

OptimisticPessimist said:


> A person who is constantly worried about cheating often does so because they have cheated- may not be the case, but be forewarned.
> 
> Insanely jealous is the sign of an inferiority complex. Also, women use all kinds of sh*t tests to see if they can shame you, control you, degrade you, etc- to see if you stand up for yourself.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


She has preemptively Sabotage her own marriage.


----------



## marriedandlonely (Nov 7, 2011)

Any possibility that she has done what she is accusing you of and the guilt thing is manifesting itself as accusing YOU?


----------

